# pistol for hunting whitetail



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Another vote for the .44 mag. I have owned and/or shot quite a few different hunting caliber handguns and I still go back to my 9.5" Super Redhawk. I wasn't very happy with the .357, great caliber but just not quite enough IMHO. I still remember the first time I shot a .454, it was a friends Freedom Arms when they were the only ones chambering it. He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it after 3 rounds 'cause he was scared of it. I laughed at him until I pulled the trigger. While I did considerably better then he did with it and I am sure with the right grips, gloves and practice I would get along with it I just didn't like the pounding. Used a SR in .460 for awhile, a lot more manageable but I didn't feel like it was increasing my comfort range to shoot a deer so I go back to my .44 mag. A lot good to be said about the .44, ammo is more readily available (and in a good range of loads) and generally a little less painful on a wallet. I did the trigger on mine and sent it out for porting. I have an identical, but un-ported, 9.5" SR and for hunting I much prefer the porting but its not a "must have" where as the trigger work kinda is. I put a 1" zero magnified Ultra Dot on it and on the range I can shoot accurately free hand out to 150 yds when I am in good practice. Longest kill shot I ever attempted was just about 90 yds free hand on a nice fat doe and took out both lungs, she went about 40 yds. I have been shooting 180 gr JHP from Cor Bon for quite a few years and I am very happy with them. Some might say they are not heavy enough but I like them because they shoot just a touch flatter. I have lost count of the deer I have killed with this combination and I have never lost one (knock wood). The other thing I really like about the Ruger is the scope ring mounting. Got out in the woods once and my battery went dead and for some reason my spare was dead also. I just took the Ultra Dot off and went about my hunting. The only thing I don't like about the Ruger is the inside of the rings themselves. We have several Ruger rifles and handguns here and so far not one set of the rings didn't need lapping and or reaming (usually both). I think I might also look at a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter. I am sure it would need the same trigger job and ring work but I have no doubt it would make a great hunting package. I think I would also look at 30mm optics if I did it again, just for the slightly bigger window.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

BirdieShooter said:


> Another vote for the .44 mag. I have owned and/or shot quite a few different hunting caliber handguns and I still go back to my 9.5" Super Redhawk. I wasn't very happy with the .357, great caliber but just not quite enough IMHO. I still remember the first time I shot a .454, it was a friends Freedom Arms when they were the only ones chambering it. He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it after 3 rounds 'cause he was scared of it. I laughed at him until I pulled the trigger. While I did considerably better then he did with it and I am sure with the right grips, gloves and practice I would get along with it I just didn't like the pounding. Used a SR in .460 for awhile, a lot more manageable but I didn't feel like it was increasing my comfort range to shoot a deer so I go back to my .44 mag. A lot good to be said about the .44, ammo is more readily available (and in a good range of loads) and generally a little less painful on a wallet. I did the trigger on mine and sent it out for porting. I have an identical, but un-ported, 9.5" SR and for hunting I much prefer the porting but its not a "must have" where as the trigger work kinda is. I put a 1" zero magnified Ultra Dot on it and on the range I can shoot accurately free hand out to 150 yds when I am in good practice. Longest kill shot I ever attempted was just about 90 yds free hand on a nice fat doe and took out both lungs, she went about 40 yds. I have been shooting 180 gr JHP from Cor Bon for quite a few years and I am very happy with them. Some might say they are not heavy enough but I like them because they shoot just a touch flatter. I have lost count of the deer I have killed with this combination and I have never lost one (knock wood). The other thing I really like about the Ruger is the scope ring mounting. Got out in the woods once and my battery went dead and for some reason my spare was dead also. I just took the Ultra Dot off and went about my hunting. The only thing I don't like about the Ruger is the inside of the rings themselves. We have several Ruger rifles and handguns here and so far not one set of the rings didn't need lapping and or reaming (usually both). I think I might also look at a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter. I am sure it would need the same trigger job and ring work but I have no doubt it would make a great hunting package. I think I would also look at 30mm optics if I did it again, just for the slightly bigger window.


I don't think Ruger ever chambered the 460, maybe you are thinking of the 480


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

I myself shoot a Magnum Research BFR in .45-70 Govt. 100 yards kills whitetails dead. She loves 350 grain hollow points.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

ajmorell said:


> I don't think Ruger ever chambered the 460, maybe you are thinking of the 480


 
Yes, sorry, my bad, sometimes I type faster then I think, which is pretty pathetic considering how slow I am at either one. My feeble mind was mixing up one friends S&W with another's Ruger.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

hunting fool said:


> i was wondering what every ones thoughts are on a pistol for hunting whitetail make and caliber thanks


Living in the shotgun zone, all I use is handguns and muzzleloaders for deer. I don&#8217;t care for shotguns much unless I&#8217;m hunting fowl.

At 18 I started with a Desert Eagle 44mag with a 10" barrel, because that looked cool at the time. That worked well until I became tired of carrying it around. With optics it weight in over 5 pounds.

I moved on to a 454 Thompson Encore 15" barrel but quickly found 45 colts through it performed just as well with less recoil and more importantly less blast. But again I wished for a lighter set up so I purchased a 44mag 10" barrel for a Thompson Contender and a Ruger Bisley 45colt, I believe that barrel is 7 1/2". They are my current set up and work well. I have about 8 or 9 kills between them. Closest range would be about 15 yards and the furthest 70 yards. I have never had a deer go more than 15 yards, all shots are to the chest. I hand load 200 grain Hornady XTP's to around 1400 fps in the 44mag and 250 grain XTP's in the 45 at around 1200 fps. For optics I have found 1.5 to 3 power to be the best for my area. If I had to choose between them I would stay with the contender. With iron sight only it is very light and fast handling with great balance, with a scope it still remains balanced just not as light. I took the scope off last season and haven&#8217;t looked back. 

Picture includes my 22lr squirrel gun a cheep off season practice tool.


----------



## Tink (Feb 26, 2007)

thelastlemming said:


> I agree with the majority. 41 or 44 mag. Id probably go with a blackhawk, over redhawk though. One last thought If you load your own amo Id 45 colt, over 44mag. A ruger bisley in 45 colt is about as good as it gets for hunting revolvers. IMHO


 
I love my 45 colt as well. Either hand loads or Buffalo Bore Bullets. Heck of a deer gun. Short barrel does not make it fun for target. Hold on tight.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

To the OP, Do you handload? Stay with the 44 mag if you do not, better if you do. Yes recoil can be stiff but if you can shoot a 12ga with slugs you can handle a 44mag. This caliber offers more suitable factory loads than any other "Handgun" cartridge. All my guns are ported, it makes a difference and it does not generate any more noise (cylinder gap on revolvers???). I also put it last on the list after trigger work. The weight of the gun has much to do with felt recoil, add a scope and robust mounting system and the recoil is rather tame. Trust me after shooting 335gr bullets over 32gr of H110 in a 454 ANYTHING is tame. The 44 will serve you in a wider range of situations too. Now, pistol, revolver or single shot (T/C) choose wisely.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

454casull said:


> All my guns are ported, *it makes a difference and it does not generate any more noise*.


Physics say it cannot do one without the other - if it in fact reduces recoil it *must* be vectoring high pressure gas up and/or back; that will be accompanied by a significant sound wave. Without the ports that sound wave would have been directed downrange away from the shooter.

Redirecting a muzzle blast can be felt in significant ways - my club's indoor range has an angled plywood baffle above the bench; one day a guy next to me was shooting a large magnum and the shock wave would bounce off that baffle and get redirected right into me - I could feel it hit my chest much less hear it.

To get technical you are right that it does not _generate_ any more noise - but it certainly _redirects_ that noise instead of dissipating it downrange.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll agree to that Jeff. My point was on "revolvers" with the blast from the cylinder gap it makes little difference. Kind of like a xbow, all are loud some just more than others. Now if you are talking a true muzzle brake then yep much louder.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I am changing my mind on this. Back when I first started using a handgun it was my understanding that single shots were not allowed in the southern shotgun zone. After reading Niles Coyote's post I looked at the rules and see that it is now allowed. If I were buying a handgun today under these rules I am pretty sure I would get a Thompson no matter what caliber I chose. Not to take anything away from the Ruger but a Thompson is what I wanted back then and I have still yet to own one. Now I guess I have a good reason to get one!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll buck the trend. I have a Super Redhawk in .480 Ruger. Love it. I had a FA .44 Mag. It shot well, but the .480 shoots a heavier bullet, the recoil is manageable, and the accuracy is equal or better. I tried a number of pistols before deciding on the SRH. I'm very happy with my choice.

My suggestion is shoot as many of them as you can get your hands on before making the decision.

Have fun! 

John


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

BirdieShooter said:


> I think I am changing my mind on this. Back when I first started using a handgun it was my understanding that single shots were not allowed in the southern shotgun zone. After reading Niles Coyote's post I looked at the rules and see that it is now allowed. If I were buying a handgun today under these rules I am pretty sure I would get a Thompson no matter what caliber I chose. Not to take anything away from the Ruger but a Thompson is what I wanted back then and I have still yet to own one. Now I guess I have a good reason to get one!


You won't regret it either, best hunting handgun I have ever owned. 
Been through the whole revolver thing, I still have two.
Best part is, if you want a different caliber, just change barrels instead 
of buying a whole new gun.

I just never found the accuracy I wanted in a revolver, I know others get good results with revolvers but it just never worked for me.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Remember, still got to use straight walls in zone 3. You will pick up velocity w/the T/C as well.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

454 casull said:


> Remember, still got to use straight walls in zone 3. You will pick up velocity w/the T/C as well.


454 casull, Good point, that's two of the reasons I use the contender,
because I do hunt in the southern zone only. Although I have used the muzzleloader quite a bit during gun season in the past the contender is used 95% of the time now and I just don't use shotguns for deer hunting.

I used a 357 Maximum for a few years, it was a 15" custom shop barrel that I picked up used and found it to be a great deer caliber and very accurate. But the long barrel was quite cumbersome, so I sold it and replaced it with a 12" 357 Magnum.

Haven't shot it yet, still waiting on a back ordered scope to put on it.
Because the contender can be loaded to higher pressures and velocity 
than most revolvers I expect good results with the 357 Magnum as well.

Did decide to drop down in scope power also, had a 2-6X32 on the Max, 
eye relief was way too long for me, never liked it from the start, so it went too. Replacing it with a straight 2X Nikon Encore.

Bottom line is, no matter what type of handgun you choose, it is just plain fun and more of a challenge than a long gun.
The picture below is the 357 Max, barrel and scope gone now.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

tc scout said:


> I used a 357 Maximum for a few years, it was a 15" custom shop barrel that I picked up used and found it to be a great deer caliber and very accurate. But the long barrel was quite cumbersome, so I sold it and replaced it with a 12" 357 Magnum.


Why did you go to the magnum? Is the maximum to much for a 12" barrel? I was thinking about looking into the maximum but I don't really want a really long barrel and dumbing the round down to get it all to burn would kinda be counter productive wouldn't it? I have never done any handloading so I really don't know much about it. I have avoided it forever because I just have to much on my plate already but if I were to get a Thompson for deer I would really like to push the range envelope as far as possible and it seems like the maximum is the way to do that?


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

BirdieShooter said:


> Why did you go to the magnum? Is the maximum to much for a 12" barrel? I was thinking about looking into the maximum but I don't really want a really long barrel and dumbing the round down to get it all to burn would kinda be counter productive wouldn't it? I have never done any handloading so I really don't know much about it. I have avoided it forever because I just have to much on my plate already but if I were to get a Thompson for deer I would really like to push the range envelope as far as possible and it seems like the maximum is the way to do that?


The Max for sure is the ultimate 357 without heavy recoil and it does get the job done. But it is mostly a handloaded catridge. 
A 12" barrel is fine for the Maximum. Most choose a 12" for the Max.I think you can get a 14" factory barrel, not sure. Barrel length has nothing to do with the caliber other than a little loss in velocity. I got a good deal on the 15" Max, but it was just too long and cumbersome for a holster. The 15" is a custom shop barrel only as far as I know.

As for the 357 Mag, I just wanted to try one in the contender. The 12" barrel is plenty for the 357 Mag and I just wanted a shorter barrel for hunting.
Have shot a couple of deer with my 357 Smith with handloads under 50 yds, so I have no doubts about the contender with handloads. 

The contender in 357 Mag can handle some pretty hot loads, can be loaded much higher in velocity than factory stuff. If a revolver with factory loads can handle deer, the contender with handloads certainly will. 
Have had some 10" barrels, don't care for them.
One of my fun shooters is a 14" 22 Hornet. 
Hope this helps, TC


----------



## buckey (Apr 18, 2008)

I too hunt with a TC Encore with a 15" MGM .357 Max barrel. Out to 200yds it's all the gun you'll ever need for Michigan whitetail.


----------

